# Water Heater Stopped



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Im typing this on my phone at camp, but last night water quit coming out of the hot water faucet. Still had cold and if I would bypass the heater could get water. Worked on it this mourning and Im getting water to the heater but none out at the top. Probed the outlet and the must be a backflow preventer that has gone bad. Is this something that I can replace or will a dealer have work on it. Would have like water the week but Im far from any dealer. Thanks.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

It should be a 1/2" brass checkvalve and is replaceable. Does yours look like this http://www.folandsales.com/catalog.asp?pro...;showprevnext=1 . If you cannot get a replacement where you are and have a adjustable wrench and a pair of pliers then turn off the water and open a faucet to relieve the the head pressure. Then using the pliers unthread the pex adapter from the checkvalve, then with the wrench remove the checkvalve and reinstall the pex adapter into the water heater. Turn the water back on and check for leaks. This is only for a quick fix. James


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

GarethsDad said:


> It should be a 1/2" brass checkvalve and is replaceable. Does yours look like this http://www.folandsales.com/catalog.asp?pro...;showprevnext=1 . If you cannot get a replacement where you are and have a adjustable wrench and a pair of pliers then turn off the water and open a faucet to relieve the the head pressure. Then using the pliers unthread the pex adapter from the checkvalve, then with the wrench remove the checkvalve and reinstall the pex adapter into the water heater. Turn the water back on and check for leaks. This is only for a quick fix. James


Mine is plastic but i think I have a brass one. If I can find some teflon tape I may try this. Thanks for quick reply.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Plumber on call, sitting at home waiting for the phone to ring. James


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

It is most likely the outlet check valve. I have had two to fail so far. The fix for us, when it has failed while camping, is to simply remove it, pull out the plunger thingie, and re-install it on the water heater. With the plunger removed, it is no longer a check valve, but it's only purpose in life is to prevent anti-freeze from going in the water heater when winterizing.....not a problem while camping in the summer.

Bob


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Need to remember that trick, may need it one day.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> Need to remember that trick, may need it one day.


Print this thread...put a copy in your trailer. I have a binder in my trailer with all sorts of nice "fixes" like this.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Still haven't got around to getting this done. Ended up having a bad sinus infection all week long so just used the showers at camp, but it's on my list to do this week. Thanks guys always can count on someone out there "been There, Done that" experience.

Tried to get the check valve off tonight and could not budge it. Finally went and bought a 15/16 deep well socket and know what? It's the wrong size. I thought I had a check valve around here but can't find it. will go to the nearest dealer tomorrow to get one and then borrow a wrench from work. Plan on a couple of more camping trips soon so really would like to get this fixed.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Lmbevard said:


> Still haven't got around to getting this done. Ended up having a bad sinus infection all week long so just used the showers at camp, but it's on my list to do this week. Thanks guys always can count on someone out there "been There, Done that" experience.
> 
> Tried to get the check valve off tonight and could not budge it. Finally went and bought a 15/16 deep well socket and know what? It's the wrong size. I thought I had a check valve around here but can't find it. will go to the nearest dealer tomorrow to get one and then borrow a wrench from work. Plan on a couple of more camping trips soon so really would like to get this fixed.


Hate to be a pest but I got a wrench that fits, got everything off that I could but the check valve will not turn at all. Got a 1" wrench about 10" long and put all I could to it and it will not turn. Any Ideas how to get it off? I may have to take it to a dealer but it's such a simple fix, I hate to pay to have someone do it. Any ideas would be appreciated because my wife likes hot water.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Try tightening the check valve to break it free or you may need to heat the check valve to get it off. James


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

GarethsDad said:


> Try tightening the check valve to break it free or you may need to heat the check valve to get it off. James


Finally got it fixed. Had to take the whole thing out and set on a bench so we could use an impact wrench on it. First problem was that the check valve that I got was different from the one on it. the old one was male - male, the new one is male - female. the new one is better in that every thing is brass. the old one had plastic guts and when we got it out, they all fell out. After getting the new one in, I had to run to 3 stores to find a brass nipple. The next problem was when I went to reattach the 12V wiring, there was 2 white wires, one for neg. power and one for ground for the control. I must have gotten it right because the unit is now running. What a hassle to have to do all of that to fix it. At least it now works.


----------

